# Black, Silver Black and Smokey black foals photos



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey

My friend had a foal last week. The colt is a handsome blue eyed colt. We think he is black and white.His dam is sorrel and white pinto sire is silver bay appy.I will see if she can post a photo of him later.

He looks gray and white, but we know he isn't gray.I was told blacks are not born black.

example of my black pinto foal below:

My 2008 filly was born black pinto she is black pinto today.

share your foals photos of the black foals and photos of what they look like now.

thanks

my 2008 black pinto foal





my foal sire is buckskin and dam is sorrel and white pinto

my black pinto now i wonder if my filly is smokey black?


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 30, 2010)

What color were you black horses born?


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 31, 2010)

My filly was born a kind of mousy gray color.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 7, 2010)

Watcheye, cute foal! What color did you decide he is??

Robin


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

The only way you can tell if your black horse carries the cream gene (smokey black) is to pay the $25 and have them tested. Some look true black, others sunbleached... you can never tell. Or if you breed the horse to a non-cream and get a buckskin or palomino or something.

Andrea


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 7, 2010)

RobinRTrueJoy said:


> Watcheye, cute foal! What color did you decide he is??Robin


Thank you Robin! She was by your favorite mare of mine, Hiawatha. Sadly she unexpectedly passed away



. I believe she was black with no cream. To my knowledge the sire was chestnut (Hiawatha came to us bred) and Hiawatha is black and can get a little bit sunbleached. She did have the Sabino gene. She showed it big time! She was turning very silvery.











We are expecting her half sibling this spring. Hiawatha has her "hands full" already with this one bouncing around in there.


----------

